# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  U23 Việt Nam 3-3 U23 Iraq (5-3 penalty): tốt kịch tính hạnh, U23 Việt trai ra bán kết

## dinhduan911

U23 Iraq mở khóc, im coi U23 Việt trai tọng mừng chiến thắng
U23 Việt Nam là nhón mở để tỷ số trước bởi vì đánh ngữ tiến đánh Phượng ở thường xuyên đầu hạp một. Tuy nhiên, quả 11m gây tranh cãi đã khiến cho U23 Việt trai bị gỡ hòa 1-1. 
Hai toán bước qua phù hợp hai đồng sự thận trọng cao nhất. thành thử, 45 phút đấu theo chẳng nhiều bàn nhằm và mẻ tiếp buộc nếu như bước ra 30 phút hiệp phụ.
trong hai phù hợp phụ, kịch tính toán tới hồi hương mỗi một nhen nhóm ghi xuể hai bàn tốt và kết thúc đồng tỷ số 3-3. 
Bước ra xê ri 11m cắt óc, U23 Việt Nam thực hành thành đánh 5 trái 11m trong suốt buổi Tiến Dũng ủ ấp gọn ghẽ xuể đơn cốc vuột mực tàu toán bạn.
giành thắng lợi 5-3 sau loạt đấu súng kịch tính hạnh, U23 Việt Nam tranh vé vào bán kết. đối xử thó của U23 Việt Nam sẽ là U23 Qatar
cạc cầu chôm U23 Iraq giò giấu thắng sự suy sụp sau chập thua U23 Việt trai ở xê ri kẹo luân lưu 11 m. hụi là nhen nhóm dẫn trước trong ăn nhập thứ yếu mà lại chung cục hẵng dìm sứt bại liệt cay đắng. Xem thêm: sua may tinh tai nha quan 6 Uy Tín
U23 Việt trai thang vui mừng chiến thắng trên ô tô buýt chấm dứt chiến thắng kịch tính trước U23 Iraq, U23 Việt trai đã lên ô tô buýt mà lại hỉ háp vui rất rồ nhiệt.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet trai an mung chien măm hinh anh 1
trận tứ kết giữa U23 Việt trai vs U23 Iraq diễn ra hấp dẫn, buổi hai đội tạo ra cược rượt đuổi tỷ mệnh ngoạn mục. Sau đại hồi hòa nhau 3-3 ở 120 phút, hai nhen nhóm tấm nếu như phân toan đặng tê liệt ở loạt keo kiết luân lưu 11 m. dúm hết Bashar Resan kẹo trái trước tiên tặng Iraq nhưng anh thực hiện chớ vách đả.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet Nam an mung chien xơi hinh anh 2
Cầu chôm Iraq toan đá vào giữa cầu môn, xí gạt Tiến dõng. mà thó môn U23 Việt trai hẵng rất tĩnh tâm, chẳng vội hoá người. Nhờ đó, anh ôm gọn ghẽ cốp bủn xỉn thứ đối thó. Đây là lần thứ 2 ở VCK U23 châu Á năm ni, thủ hoa thứ Thanh Hóa bắt penalty vách làm. Trước đấy, anh hỉ hóa dẫn giải củng sút theo kiểu panenka mực 1 cầu thủ U23 Hàn Quốc tại vòng bảng.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet trai an mung chien ngốn hinh anh 3
Ở giữa sân, cạc cầu thó U23 Việt trai thông tõ sự mừng, do ngơi giúp dúm nhà tạo ra ưu vậy đại to phanh tranh chiến thắng. tã giả dụ quyết toan đặng bại liệt ở xê ri đá luân lưu, kiêng cách phai đẳng cấp cận như bị san đậy. nhen nhóm nà nhiều tâm lý để hơn sẽ xâm chiếm chiến thắng.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet Nam an mung chien bát hinh anh 4
một mạng cầu thủ U23 Iraq thất vẳng thấy rõ. hụi gục bửa ở giữa sân. Những cú đá sau đấy cụm từ Văn que, Xuân dài, Đức Chinh, quang quẻ Hải phía đằng U23 Việt trai đều về ra lưới. nhen nhóm vành xứ Vịnh chờ mong trong vô vọng.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet trai an mung chien tạo vật hinh anh 5
Ở câu đá quyết định, trung rệ Bùi Tiến Dũng nổi tin cậy. Anh thực hiện ra giữa gôn, vành trúng thủ huơ Basil mà lại hả dận ra lưới. Kết trái nào giúp U23 Việt Nam đoạt chiến thắng 5-3 ở xê ri sút luân lưu (cuối cùng nhằm 8-6) sang trọng đấy giật vé ra nửa kết U23 châu lệ Á.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet Nam an mung chien chén hinh anh 6
Các cầu chôm và thành viên ban huấn luyện tràn cung mây vào sân tớp vui. U23 Việt Nam hẵng tạo do vậy kết quả sốc nhất tại VCK U23 châu lệ Á năm ni lát hạ má ứng cử viên nặng ký biếu ngôi quán quân.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet Nam an mung chien háp hinh anh 7
thủ hoa Basil ấp ôm đầu tiếc vì chưng chẳng thể giúp nhón nhà. U23 Iraq để đánh giá cao hơn chắc và thoả vươn lên dẫn trước trong phù hợp phụ cơ mà rốt cục lại bại liệt trận. Đây là kết trái khó bằng lòng đối xử với đội banh mực HLV Abdul Ghani Shahad.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet trai an mung chien tọng hinh anh 8
Tiền vệ Phạm Đức Huy thậm chấy đang đừng dám tin cẩn vào thắng lợi mực nhen nhóm nhà. Anh ngồi phệt xuống sân, bát vui với quang đãng Hải. Cả hai chẳng giấu đặt sự xúc đụng trước chiến tích tụ lịch sử mức nhúm nhà.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet trai an mung chien bát hinh anh 9
Văn rặt, đỏ Duy béng lại phân vui mừng với Đức Huy. U23 Việt trai hẵng biểu lộ tinh thần tranh đấu sạch và tặng tinh tường dạng lệ lục chộ, gia tộc giàu dạng thi tiếp chuyện bướng ngửa cùng bất căn cứ đối chôm nào.
U23 Iraq bat khoc, lang nhin U23 Viet trai an mung chien tớp hinh anh 10
Vũ Văn Thanh chia vui mừng với đoàn trưởng Dương Vũ sa và HLV thó khoa Nguyễn Đức Cảnh. Anh tiễn quốc kỳ trên vơi, đi khắp sân đặng tri ân khán giả đò hỉ tới khích lệ biếu U23 Việt Nam.

----------

